

Twitalics: text formatting on Twitter using raw Unicode characters - josscrowcroft
http://mothereff.in/twitalics

======
mathias
𝐖𝐨𝐚𝐡, 𝐇𝐚𝐜𝐤𝐞𝐫 𝐍𝐞𝐰𝐬 𝐚𝐥𝐥𝐨𝐰𝐬 𝐭𝐡𝐞𝐬𝐞 𝐜𝐡𝐚𝐫𝐚𝐜𝐭𝐞𝐫𝐬 𝐢𝐧 𝐜𝐨𝐦𝐦𝐞𝐧𝐭 𝐭𝐞𝐱𝐭!

(𝐺𝑖𝑡𝐻𝑢𝑏, 𝑓𝑜𝑟 𝑒𝑥𝑎𝑚𝑝𝑙𝑒, 𝑑𝑜𝑒𝑠𝑛’𝑡.)

------
robgough
Win 7, UK English, Chrome 16 and all I get is squares.

------
garethsprice
What browser/OS combo do you have this working in?

OS/X Chrome: A's in boxes OS/X Safari: Boxes OS/X Firefox: Hex codes in boxes

~~~
mathias
Works in all browsers on OS X Lion.

------
govnapoesh
ubuntu latest chromium -- squares

------
govnapoesh
𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘦 𝘵𝘦𝘴𝘵 like

